# zercher/front squat harness



## ko777 (Nov 25, 2007)

http://img219.imageshack.us/i/58657844.jpg/

I'm thinking of getting one, has anyone use this with success?


----------



## nelly1972 (Jun 15, 2010)

Maybe use them for front squats if you struggle with the clean grip, but pointless for zerchers as it takes the weight of your arms which defeats the purpose of doing them..


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Anyone use one of these??


----------

